# 1986 Honda HS55



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Picked up a real nice HS55 last week. Spent a little time going over it and cleaning it up. The seller told me he believed it had been covered in fluid film its whole life. Turned out to be in amazing condition for its age after a good cleaning. 

Belts look good, i changed the oil and ordered a pair of skid shoes for the sides of the bucket. I'm going to remove the old worn out ones from the rear. I have not found any solid info on the auger gear oil. What do you guys recommend for auger maintenance?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That things cherry. Nice find.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Except for the skids. They're worn out. I think it's taken a bit of material off the bucket.
Other than that, looks clean. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Except for the skids. They're worn out. I think it's taken a bit of material off the bucket.
> Other than that, looks clean. :thumbsup:.



Yeah, there is a bit a taken off the bucket. New skids are on the way!


----------



## tcislander (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice snowblower!
Of all the Honda snowblowers I have had, the HS55 was my favorite. One pull, and the winter fun would begin.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well, looks like bottom sides are worn down. could not see side holes for side skids.

auger gear box calls for 80-90 W oil. 

but that is a nice looking unit. I have a couple. just picked up one almost as nice as yours for the front deck. in the spring I will totally go thru it and post pics.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

tcislander said:


> Nice snowblower!
> Of all the Honda snowblowers I have had, the HS55 was my favorite. One pull, and the winter fun would begin.


Good to hear! I’m looking forward to using it this winter. It’s my first Honda snowblower. What a well built machine. Feels a lot more solid than my 2016 Ariens!



orangputeh said:


> well, looks like bottom sides are worn down. could not see side holes for side skids.
> 
> auger gear box calls for 80-90 W oil.
> 
> but that is a nice looking unit. I have a couple. just picked up one almost as nice as yours for the front deck. in the spring I will totally go thru it and post pics.


It’s actually just that side thats worn down a bit. The other side is fine. The skid on that side was damaged and it looks like it was being used like like that. I installed a pair of armor skids on the bucket today. I’ll post some pics later.

It looks like the auger oil must have been changed recently...it was full and clean so i assume it was changed.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Here are some pics of tbe armor skids installed.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ran the snowblower for about 20 minutes this weekend to test it out and let it run (no snow, just ran it). After the first 10 minutes that i let it run i shut it down and let it sit for a bit and noticed it leaked a couple drops of gas on the track where the carb is located. There was also a drop or two of oil on the ground.

I looked to see where the oil was coming from but im not really sure. Originally when i got it, it was leaking gas from the fuel line not being seated all the way down. Fixed that and it stopped that leak. But now it’s leaking very little and i think it might be from the carburetor spacer? The seals look a bit worn/damaged. 

I was told the carburetor was taken apart and cleaned and its is an oem, not sure if its original but i’m thinking of changing it for a new one. This is the first time i’m working on a carb so it might be easier to replace it. Now to find where the oil is leaking from...it hasn’t leaked in the past 12 hours that it has been sitting so we’ll see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PB617 said:


> Ran the snowblower for about 20 minutes this weekend to test it out and let it run (no snow, just ran it). After the first 10 minutes that i let it run i shut it down and let it sit for a bit and noticed it leaked a couple drops of gas on the track where the carb is located. There was also a drop or two of oil on the ground.
> 
> I looked to see where the oil was coming from but im not really sure. Originally when i got it, it was leaking gas from the fuel line not being seated all the way down. Fixed that and it stopped that leak. But now it’s leaking very little and i think it might be from the carburetor spacer? The seals look a bit worn/damaged.
> 
> ...


Hope you find that oil leak. This machine takes less than a quart . either 0.63 or 0.74. will have to double check .

leaking carb: is fuel line cracked at carb? it may be the rubber washer on the bowl nut. does it have a fuel strainer cup?you can take it off and look up into the carb part and inspect the rubber washer. I opened up one that was leaking and that washer was missing causing the leak.

and then the bowl O ring. One member here used a light vaseline coating around that O ring to stop leaks. Since I learned that It has worked every time.

you can shut off gas, drain the gas from the carburetor bowl before putting machine in the service position ( up on it's bucket and support it with something under gas tank. make sure the gas tank is almost empty ) it's easier to work on the carb in this position I have found.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> Hope you find that oil leak. This machine takes less than a quart . either 0.63 or 0.74. will have to double check .
> 
> leaking carb: is fuel line cracked at carb? it may be the rubber washer on the bowl nut. does it have a fuel strainer cup?you can take it off and look up into the carb part and inspect the rubber washer. I opened up one that was leaking and that washer was missing causing the leak.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip. I plan on working on it later tonight. It does use 0.63 of oil. It looks like we might be getting hit with a big storm this weekend. Maybe i’ll get to test it out and see how it does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PB617 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I plan on working on it later tonight. It does use 0.63 of oil. It looks like we might be getting hit with a big storm this weekend. Maybe i’ll get to test it out and see how it does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Patriots.!!! been out here since the 80's but grew up south of bean town.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> Go Patriots.!!! been out here since the 80's but grew up south of bean town.




Go Pats! I grew up in Boston and lived there most of my life. I just recently moved out to Newton a few years ago. Still very close to the city.

So i took the air cleaner off again and looked at the carb. It seems to be spitting gas when its running. Very tiny droplets, if that makes sense. Still not sure where the oil is leaking from. There is a little i see seeping from the bottom right cylinder head bolt but not enough to drip out. The drop or two i see on the floor after its been sitting for a couple of days, i’m not exactly sure. I would need to drain the gas and flip the machine up on the bucket to have a better look. 

I will use it hopefully this weekend to see how well it runs. When i got this blower it was overfilled with oil. Who knows how long that was and what damage it might have caused. Maybe its time for an engine replacement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PB617 said:


> Go Pats! I grew up in Boston and lived there most of my life. I just recently moved out to Newton a few years ago. Still very close to the city.
> 
> So i took the air cleaner off again and looked at the carb. It seems to be spitting gas when its running. Very tiny droplets, if that makes sense. Still not sure where the oil is leaking from. There is a little i see seeping from the bottom right cylinder head bolt but not enough to drip out. The drop or two i see on the floor after its been sitting for a couple of days, i’m not exactly sure. I would need to drain the gas and flip the machine up on the bucket to have a better look.
> 
> ...


These old Hondas are tanks. If the oil leak is real small I would not worry bout it until summer when you can really clean engine and inspect. Can you do a compression check on it? That would tell a lot about condition before replacing I think.

I had the same problem with a carb spitting gas and can't remember how i fixed it. I think i took off float and cleaned where the needle valve seated because i was guessing the bowl was overfilling. I also cleaned the carb out while still in frame buy taking the air box off and spraying carb cleaner in all the holes and following up with compressed air. no more spitting after all that.

good luck. I'll keep it. love the old HS50's and 55's.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> These old Hondas are tanks. If the oil leak is real small I would not worry bout it until summer when you can really clean engine and inspect. Can you do a compression check on it? That would tell a lot about condition before replacing I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i really don’t want to change the engine. I’ll just use it this winter and worry about that later. I’ll look into doing a compression test. I will clean the carb like you suggested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice blower. I keep mine sprayed with fluid film as well. Buy it by the gallon and apply with undercoat gun. I do "NOT" put any on the rubber tracks. Certainly keeps them looking good. From the sideways pic , it looks like the tracks may need adjusting or maybe not, hard to tell from the pic for sure, but it looks slack. Enjoy your Honda, they make a fine machine.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Prime said:


> Nice blower. I keep mine sprayed with fluid film as well. Buy it by the gallon and apply with undercoat gun. I do "NOT" put any on the rubber tracks. Certainly keeps them looking good. From the sideways pic , it looks like the tracks may need adjusting or maybe not, hard to tell from the pic for sure, but it looks slack. Enjoy your Honda, they make a fine machine.




Thanks! The previous owner also advised i keep using fluid film since it held up so well all these years. That and also being stored indoors. He had picked it up from the original owner covered in fluid film.

The tracks do look a little loose. I’ll have to look into adjusting them. This is my first track blower. I’ll see how it runs Sunday when we finally get some snow.

It’s amazing how many of these machines are constantly popping up on craigslist. Theres one now that is not running that also needs parts for $350! The nicer ones are easily going for $450-500. A lot more than what i paid. There is a super clean HS80 listed now for $650, was $775 originally. The 80 would of been ideal but i’ll keep the 55 for doing my deck and walkway. Its easily over 100lbs lighter than my Ariens! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PB617 said:


> Thanks! The previous owner also advised i keep using fluid film since it held up so well all these years. That and also being stored indoors. He had picked it up from the original owner covered in fluid film.
> 
> The tracks do look a little loose. I’ll have to look into adjusting them. This is my first track blower. I’ll see how it runs Sunday when we finally get some snow.
> 
> ...


The biggest problems with these old Hondas are that some parts are NLA . no longer available. you can check boats.net and look up your model and see. Some parts may be found on EBAY but they are a fortune. I have a HS50, 55, and 80 but I buy donor machines for $50 or get them free ( rarely ) from someone who is fed up and ready to take to dump.

A huge problem with these older machines is if something breaks in the final drive box on the inside of the engine bed. I'm not sure if it's a pin or what like on the rt. side tranny on the hydro-static models but I spoke to a 30 year Honda mechanic and he said those parts are obsolete. I have a 50 and a 80 that won't drive because of that and no one here has experience on repairing that gearbox. I have posed the question twice with no results and even googled it with nothing.

People look at my machines and think they are new but I just have the time to put the work into them.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> The biggest problems with these old Hondas are that some parts are NLA . no longer available. you can check boats.net and look up your model and see. Some parts may be found on EBAY but they are a fortune. I have a HS50, 55, and 80 but I buy donor machines for $50 or get them free ( rarely ) from someone who is fed up and ready to take to dump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thankfully i had read about that before i picked up my 55. I have seen what some of these parts go for on ebay. I bet most that are selling these machines for so much don’t know that parts are no longer available and non repairable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

I tried adjusting the tracks, but only the left side is adjusting. The right side seems stuck. I can loosen and tighten the nut but it does not move. I sprayed some wd40 but no luck. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ER Guy (Jan 27, 2019)

Have 2 HS55. If the auger gear housing is not leaking, you really do not have to change the gear oil. The new car from Amazon is about $15. Change the carb is not hard, especially now you can take pictures about the carb linkages. The Max RPM for the GX140 engine for HS55 is set at 3200.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

ER Guy said:


> Have 2 HS55. If the auger gear housing is not leaking, you really do not have to change the gear oil. The new car from Amazon is about $15. Change the carb is not hard, especially now you can take pictures about the carb linkages. The Max RPM for the GX140 engine for HS55 is set at 3200.




Yeah, the gear oil is fine. Its not leaking and its clean. I actually did order a new carb, i just have not changed it yet. There was snow on the way the day after the carb came in so i didnt want to mess with it. It worked fine considering it was about 5” of heavy wet snow. I will have to drain the gas and put the new fuel line on also. The one currently on the machine is very short.

I’ll have to work on getting the left track adjustment working again. Seems stuck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PB617 said:


> Yeah, the gear oil is fine. Its not leaking and its clean. I actually did order a new carb, i just have not changed it yet. There was snow on the way the day after the carb came in so i didnt want to mess with it. It worked fine considering it was about 5” of heavy wet snow. I will have to drain the gas and put the new fuel line on also. The one currently on the machine is very short.
> 
> I’ll have to work on getting the left track adjustment working again. Seems stuck.
> 
> ...


what do you mean track adjustment is stuck? you can spray some penetrating oil. also there should be an outside nut and one on the inside that is a lock nut. that has to be loosened to adjust. with the machine setting on the ground the deflection in middle of track is about an inch or so. don't want it too tight or too loose.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> what do you mean track adjustment is stuck? you can spray some penetrating oil. also there should be an outside nut and one on the inside that is a lock nut. that has to be loosened to adjust. with the machine setting on the ground the deflection in middle of track is about an inch or so. don't want it too tight or too loose.



Both the inside nut and outside nut turn but the track wheel or whatever you call it will not move forward or back to tighten or loosen it. I haven’t messed with it since last week. Its not that loose, but it does need to be tightened a bit. I’ll have some time this week to look at it again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PB617 said:


> Both the inside nut and outside nut turn but the track wheel or whatever you call it will not move forward or back to tighten or loosen it. I haven’t messed with it since last week. Its not that loose, but it does need to be tightened a bit. I’ll have some time this week to look at it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


on the 55 i think the axle nut has to be loosened. will check my manual.

yes. the center 8mm bolt on both rear wheels have to be loosened for track to be adjusted . deflection in center of track should be 3/4 to 1 inch.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> on the 55 i think the axle nut has to be loosened. will check my manual.
> 
> 
> 
> yes. the center 8mm bolt on both rear wheels have to be loosened for track to be adjusted . deflection in center of track should be 3/4 to 1 inch.




Awesome, thanks! I will try it out tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok, so i did a compression test. It looks like i’m under 80psi, right around 75psi. I read that minimum should be 85...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PB617 said:


> Ok, so i did a compression test. It looks like i’m under 80psi, right around 75psi. I read that minimum should be 85...
> 
> View attachment 152755
> 
> ...


you're probably alright. I have run old HS50's with 70 for several years. maybe someone else will chime in on that. is that carb OEM or chinese? You may have to run the choke on a little to make it run smooth. I have anyway with the chinese ones. I just bought a micro drill set on ebay so I can drill out the plastic pilot jet out a little and see if that will even out mine.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> you're probably alright. I have run old HS50's with 70 for several years. maybe someone else will chime in on that. is that carb OEM or chinese? You may have to run the choke on a little to make it run smooth. I have anyway with the chinese ones. I just bought a micro drill set on ebay so I can drill out the plastic pilot jet out a little and see if that will even out mine.




Sorry, never responder to this. I dont believe the carb is oem. It must have been changed at one point or another, maybe even more than once? No idea.

On the plus side, it runs great i dont have to have the choke on at all. I have used it a couple times since my last post and i’m actually surprised how well it works, considering its only a 5.5hp. Its also not leaking oil anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

